# something you might consider! :D



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

this is something i think yall might want to consider i know i do!

Eight months ago, a man met a fifteen-year-old girl battling cancer. They became close friends. One day, this girl, named Chelsey, mentioned to the man that there were walks and runs to benefit all kinds of cancers, but there weren't any for children's cancer. The man decided to change that.

So, honoring the brave little girl and all of her friends fighting cancer, the man, along with his wife, created Snowdrop Foundation, a non-profit organization benefiting Texas Children's Cancer Center, an internationally recognized center of excellence for pediatric hematology/oncology cares. With the foundation set up, the man set out to fulfill the girl's dream.

This Saturday, August 5, 2006, Chelsey's idea becomes a reality with the help of many dedicated volunteers. The Inaugural Snowdrop Foundation Back To School Walk takes place at Jack Brooks Park in Hitchcock, Texas. The walk starts at 4pm. But there's much more:

2pm Check In and Registration ($25 walk fee includes free t-shirt)

2pm Music by Tumbleweed Texas DJ Chandler

4pm Walk Begins (5K or 3.1 miles) with celebrity starter Ronald McDonald

4pm Silent Auction Begins

5:45pm Opening Remarks from 93Q's Tim Tuttle, and long-term cancer survivors Bree Kulhanek, George Bember and Jon Nitsch

6pm Live auction begins with auctioneer Tubby from Country Legends 97.1

8pm HORIZON takes the stage

9pm Silent Auction Ends

9:15 HORIZON takes set break

9:15 Silent Auction Winners Announced

9:45 HORIZON takes the stage

11pm Event ends

BBQ Brisket, hot dogs, potato salad and beans, along with soda, water and Miller Lite will be served on a donation basis.

Admission is on a donation basis.

Luminary Pinwheels to honor or memorialize current and past fighters of cancer are available for $5.

Snowdrop Foundation is a 501 © (3) non-profit foundation. For more information and to see a list of auction items, go to www.snowdropfoundation.org or call Kevin Kline 713-232-9052 or email [email protected]

This is Chelsey's dream. Let's make it bigger than even she ever imagined and just maybe with her "we believe" and fighting spirit she will be leading the walk next year. God Bless!

-dixie lee


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

That is SO AWESOME! Thanks for the "heads-up" Dixie!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

*Report Please!*

Hey, Dixie Lee, How was the Walkathon? Can you tell us how it went and what you did? How many people were there? Details . . . Please! 

:rybka:


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

okay well when we first walked a whole bunch of people were very nice! the walk went great even know i couldnt do it (had stiches in my leg) every one was happy and refreshed! chelseys dad was there just looking after things and stiff like that. oh yes and Ronald mcdonald was there (he did some magic tricks) for chase,tori,my friend hayden, my friend kelsey and me ! after people came in for the walk every one ate ( it was packed full) there was an auction with lots of beautiful stuff ,like , lamps, bath stuff, vactions, pretty dresses, and all kinds of stuff! after the auction there was live entertainment and (band:horizon) evryone was dancing and having fun! i left at nine so i did not get to see what all happend ! but i hope that was enough details! lol

love-dixie


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Dixie, You are such a sweetie. I am soooo very proud of you! Love, Dad


dixie lee said:


> okay well when we first walked a whole bunch of people were very nice! the walk went great even know i couldnt do it (had stiches in my leg) every one was happy and refreshed! chelseys dad was there just looking after things and stiff like that. oh yes and Ronald mcdonald was there (he did some magic tricks) for chase,tori,my friend hayden, my friend kelsey and me ! after people came in for the walk every one ate ( it was packed full) there was an auction with lots of beautiful stuff ,like , lamps, bath stuff, vactions, pretty dresses, and all kinds of stuff! after the auction there was live entertainment and (band:horizon) evryone was dancing and having fun! i left at nine so i did not get to see what all happend ! but i hope that was enough details! lol
> 
> love-dixie


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you for the report, Dixie! I'm proud of you, too, and I'm glad that you were there to represent 2Cool. You inspire me!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Dixie Lee, you are PRECIOUS!


----------

